
The Bearer of Good Coronavirus News - timhigins
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-bearer-of-good-coronavirus-news-11587746176
======
tptacek
This article is just bad. It's ~2000 words of Ioannidis fan service
sandwiching just ~200 words attempting, and failing, to sum up the controversy
behind his Santa Clara study, the one statisticians were dunking on with
screen shots on Twitter. If the article is supposed to be explaining the
controversy behind Ioannidis' C19 work, it needs to actually engage with that
controversy, not simply attribute it to a political movement.

------
king_panic
Fear is a virus.

